# help with rifle for tn deer hunt



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

I well be deer hunting tennessee this fall what is a good but on the cheeper rifle. or what caliber this well be the only time i well hunt tn so i my sell gun at end of season thanks for any help deerhunter


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

pick up a H&R single shot in 243, 223, 30-06, 308 etc..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.308 nice and light and powerful enough for deer.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I used a Savage 110 .243 and was very happy with it. Did not break the bank to site in and never had a deer even come close to doing anything but jump and drop. You want to pick up something that is pretty common and can be used for other critters than deer, that way you will not limit who may want to buy it when your finished. Good luck. BC


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with a 308 as well, I think that Stevens model 200 is chambered in 308, there is a heck of a deal on a Rem 700 30-06 in the Marketplace, there is so much factory 06 ammo out there you could never test it all.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have hunted the past 2 years in North Carolina and used a 243. I shot a doe the first year I was down there. Honestly, I feel a 308 would be a tad bit too big. Isn't that like the same type of rifle that is used to hunt mule deer and elk out west?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> I have hunted the past 2 years in North Carolina and used a 243. I shot a doe the first year I was down there. Honestly, I feel a 308 would be a tad bit too big. Isn't that like the same type of rifle that is used to hunt mule deer and elk out west?


I guess it would depend on how big the deer are down there something of which I have no idea, I would prefer to be slightly overgunned then undergunned everyday of the week and twice on Sunday though, thats just me though and there has been a blue million deer taken with a 243(heck there are guys who use a 223) whenever this subject comes up I always envision a 10pt weighing about 250+ out there at about 300 yds and Im standing there with a 243 loaded with 100gr spitzers, maybe get on the phone to who your going out with and ask them about the average size of the deer and the average length of your shots, if it were me though I would still err on the side of caution and get something a little larger just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

.243 is ok for TN deer IMO, but as others have said you could go with a .308 and have more options available to you. The .243 won't be enough if you choose to hunt other areas or larger game and you will end up needing another rifle.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

can you use one from a friend? For one season that would be my first choice but if not I would go up to a 30/06. I think it is the most widely used gun in north america so you can find shells anywhere. It is large enough to take a moose down but still small enough to deer hunt with. It has a wide range of weight bullets to chose from. Good Luck


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Awhile back I bought a used lever action 30-30. Spent 200 bucks and got an excellent deer rifle. Check a couple shops with used guns or go to a gun store. Worst case scenario, just use a shotgun w/slugs.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...a shotgun would work really well also. The past years that I hunted in NC, every deer that I saw I could have shot with a shotgun. Depends what you are hunting. I was hunting the edge of a field and all the deer entered the field within 40 yards of my stand.

Ben


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I have to agree on the 30 06. My favorite caliber, tons of loads available, and big enough to go after anything you want. If I was to buy one and only one rifle, it would be one in a 30 06. That being said, there were 2 nice remingtons in marketplace for sale.


----------

